# It's time for me...



## LoveLife_BeBravehush.com (Jan 26, 2011)

I was married for 20+ years. My husband dumped me for a girl the same age as our son. After working through the pain and hurt, I realize how it was a blessing. He was not a nice man. I had been with him since I was 18. I didn't know how to be alone. I found a man that was so different.. He made me feel beautiful and special. I had never met anyone so kind and funny. When we got married 8 months later, everything changed. 

We have been married now for 2 years. He turned into a different person almost immediately. I didn't know he was bipolar, but I can handle that. He went from my dream man to a stranger overnight. We have had sex 1 time in the two years. After we got married he decided I am overweight and don't look good enough. He isn't kind, he just pretends and then criticizes all of the low life people around him. He handed all of the bills over to me and then blames me for no money. I hear about his ex-wife daily and I get to be their mediator. I fantasize about leaving, but he does the whole bipolar guilt trip on me. I am going to graduate from nursing school in August, and now he is talking about quitting his very good job ($100,000+ a year) because he doesn't want to work any more. I have been put into the position of boss and mother and have to give him an allowance, take care of everything and make him go to work, etc... My daughter graduates in June, and my boys are grown. I spend more time mothering my husband than my kids. I just wanted a partner in life, now I just dream of being alone. How do I get out of this. He pulls the whole bipolar thing on me when I try to talk to him about any of our problems...threats of how he should just die and everything is his fault, etc. I have made him see a psychiatrist, but again I get to be the demanding wife. I can't seem to win. I am so frustrated. On top of all of that, he says the meanest things to me and then claims not to remember. I am exhausted. How do I get out?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

He's using emotional blackmail to keep you where he wants you. If you really want out, then just go get a divorce. Don't let him bully you into staying where you REALLY don't want to. There are worse things than being alone.


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like its time to move on. It wouldn't make sense to stay with him solely for his benefit. He needs to manup and take care of himself. He certainly is not taking care of you.


----------

